# slimming tablets



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Can anyone recommend any good slimming pills with minimal side effects,they are for a mate of mine that is quite over weight. cheers


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Sliming pills wont do jack mate... he needs to clean his diet up and exercise more


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

shorty said:


> Sliming pills wont do jack mate... he needs to clean his diet up and exercise more


What he said.

There's no such thing as an effective slimming pill. Fat burners such as Clen and Ephedrine are good but have side-effects and risks. Certainly not advisible for over-weight individuals who could shed the weight by simple exercising more and not eating crap.


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

Grenade fat burners. I know a guy down the gym takes these before he goes on the treadmill....and he claims he sweats like 100 times more than if he didnt take them....i was looking into this befroe, but the guys on here told me not to get them, also i think they increase your heart rate - that could be bad thing! I think they've stopped selling them now aswell


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

woodinator said:


> Grenade fat burners. I know a guy down the gym takes these before he goes on the treadmill....and he claims he sweats like 100 times more than if he didnt take them....i was looking into this befroe, but the guys on here told me not to get them, also i think they increase your heart rate - that could be bad thing! I think they've stopped selling them now aswell


Sweating more dosen't mean your losing fat...


----------



## woodinator (Mar 22, 2008)

shorty said:


> Sweating more dosen't mean your losing fat...


Well he claims it does...higher work rate and that, im going off someone else's opinion - not my own.

I've never tried the grenade fat burners, but i know they are notorious in the bodybuilding scene.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

woodinator said:


> Well he claims it does...higher work rate and that, im going off someone else's opinion - not my own.
> 
> I've never tried the grenade fat burners, but i know they are notorious in the bodybuilding scene.


these grenades wont be the single factor for him losing fat... 99% of it will be down to his diet and exercise program.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

How do you know his diet isnt spot on already and he's doing cardio every day?

Slimming pills which ive used and rate with zero/minimal side effects

CLA - To be productive about 3g per day split through out the day is a good dose

L-Carnitine - 3-5g a day

UDOs oil i rate too


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

What sort of dose od UDO's would you recommend?


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Agree with the above posts that diet etc is the key - but would recommend Forza T5s half strength (think I am allowed to say that?) from personal experience

I understand that there is a right way to do things - but sometimes a little help is needed


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Some slimming pills work by blocking the intake of fat which is a very antequated way of dieting. Fats are essential, even when dieting. Can have some pretty messy side effects!

Ephedrine has its uses but I wouldn't recommend it for someone who hasn't got a reasonably healthy lifestyle and a decent already.


----------

